# Atlas layout packages any good?



## mbfarmboy (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone buy these packages? Thought it might be a good way to start without getting bogged down experimenting and ending up with a big disaster. I would assume these layouts are DC not DCC? Anyone with any insight for me? Thanks.


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

Link to what you're talking about, the layout packages from them I've seen have only been track, which is DC or DCC depending upon what controller you hook up and what engines you place on it. 

The packages I've seen have just been track and a layout diagram in which case you could use a free software program (and there are pre-done plans out there for free as well) to build a track layout and make a parts list; generally at less cost than the pre-done package, but the pre-done package removes the guess work.


----------



## mbfarmboy (Jan 5, 2014)

*Layouts*

http://shop.atlasrr.com/c-1048-ho-code-100-layout-packages.aspx

Was thinking of one of these perhaps.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*decisions, decisssions*

Years ago I went with the Atlas Granite Gorge& Northern. It's nice to have a plan to follow
It's not the best way but it's pretty darn good. Atlas supports all aspects of the hobby 
electrical also helps out.I'm still enjoying the layout to this day. So it's important to go with a design you like. For years of operation and "continuous improvements".What I also liked about the GG&N it splits in half for a future move. Remember it's never done. Just further along too completion.
I also went the inexpensive route by not buying brand new. Also stay with nickel silver, code 100 is okay. However You should weather the rails after all the block/drop wires are soldered on. Probably best to solder to the bottom rails by removing ties.
Mine is still dc. I'm planning to use DCC for that added dimension of realism.
Regards,tr1


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I've always liked atlas plan 16, HO-16 EXPAND YOUR 4'X6' TO A REAL RR
the Morgan Valley plan is cool too


----------



## Grzldvt (Jan 6, 2014)

When I was just starting out, my Dad and I had a simple loop with a bypass and slowly built onto it. We eventually ended up with the HO-16 looking layout. It was pretty easy to expand a small section at a time without getting in too far over our heads.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jan 7, 2014)

i actually like the HO-5 layout and may get that in the near future. would make a pretty nice diorama.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Mb it's a great way to get going with a layout. The track is mostly sectional so you can set it up and run on it right away and then it's easy to change and add to it as you go along. Buying one of these packages is probably less expensive than buying all the parts individually at a store. Pick out the most interesting layout for the bucks you want to spend and read the description so you know exactly what your getting. I don't know if these sets include the transformer or not and DC will cost a lot less that DCC which can be added later with no problem. The only warning I will give you is that these sets come with the dreaded Railroad Bug from which there is no escape. Once you set it up your hooked on model railroading and you can't ever get over it. The only thing you can do is get more and more railroad equipment to try and satisfy the urge to build your layout bigger and bigger until it blows out the walls of your home. Then you have to buy a bigger home which can be detrimental to you budget and income. USE EXTREME CAUTION. Pete


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*H O Model Railroading Hobby, all aboard*

It really is an interesting and fascinating way to past the time and to spend some money:-(


----------

